# Winter Park, CO-Pines at Meadow Ridge: Experience?



## mikenancy1 (Jan 12, 2006)

We're having a family reunion next October in October, and Pines at Meadow Ridge in Winter Park has the units we need.  But I find precious little about it on TUG.  The last review was a couple of years ago.  Anybody have recent experience?
Thanks,

Mike


----------



## mikenancy1 (Jan 12, 2006)

*OOPS...addendum*

I meant to say ...
"next Octboer in Colorado."

Mike


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 15, 2006)

How is Pines at Meadow Ridge in Winter Park during the summer months?


----------



## Dave M (Jan 16, 2006)

The TUG reviews have a number of reviews for this resort, including an extensive one that's only about a year old. 

If you join TUG, you'll have access to those reviews. If you are already a TUG member, you should see this post to learn how to change your BBS posting status from Guest to TUG Member.


----------

